# First BMW wheel/arch clean



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Today the weather is looking pretty good, so after having two new front tyres fitted I thought I would give the wheels and arches there first clean.

Before picture:





































Now for the afters:

Arches cleaned with Tesco APC 10:1 and dried with old microfibre










Inside of wheels cleaned with Tesco APC 4:1, several different brushes, sonus green clay and megs last touch QD, a few tar spots still remain and some chipping of the alloy.










Brake callipers rubbed with a wire brush, sprayed with brake cleaner, then painted with Hammerite smooth metal paint.










Tyres dressed with Turtle wax wet 'n' black



















Products used:

EZ detail brush
Megs wheel brush
Tesco APC 10:1 and 4:1
Poorboys wheel sealant
Brake cleaner
Sonus green clay
Megs last touch QD
Hammerite smooth metal paint










1 wheel down 3 to go!


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

what a difference!!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks great, good to see you painted the hub, it needed it!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> Looks great, good to see you painted the hub, it needed it!!!


thats part of the disc not the hub...


----------



## sauntson (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to clean my wheel arches, have brought some megs APC, will this do or do i need something else to make the platic arches shine?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sauntson said:


> I want to clean my wheel arches, have brought some megs APC, will this do or do i need something else to make the platic arches shine?


the megs apc will be fine to clean the arches, then use a dressing on the arch linings (most tyre dressings are o.k for this) :thumb:


----------



## sauntson (Feb 4, 2008)

Tyre dressings. I would have thought this would leave them shiny but also leave them with a sticky surface to attract dirt


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

sauntson said:


> I want to clean my wheel arches, have brought some megs APC, will this do or do i need something else to make the platic arches shine?


Megs APC will be fine, but why would you want your wheel arches to shine? I purposefully left my arches naked and only used the APC to clean them up.
Tyre dressing should be fine or AG vinyl rubber care.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

am i being blind here, where is the painted hub/disc?

thought it was just the caliper.......


how long did it take young man?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> am i being blind here, where is the painted hub/disc?
> 
> thought it was just the caliper.......
> 
> how long did it take young man?


Calliper and front of disc where the wheel joins were painted, time taken 2hrs.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ahhhhh........


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

nice work


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I painted my BMW Calipes Blue to mach the Blue on he BMW Logo not sure if I now think silver looks smarter ! hummm great finsh tho


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Whoa! A serious transformation!


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

I needs to do that - need a jack and a wrench first!


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice real nice:thumb:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

jamiesim said:


> I needs to do that - need a jack and a wrench first!


These should be in/under the boot of your (and every) car :thumb:


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Am having my hubs painted and my calipers powcer coated with M logo inscribed with the correct colours, by Phoenix Motorsport in Surrey. Car will be back next week, and the photos look amazing!!


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to admit, I often see cars that are really well presented, but
the wheels and arches are paid little attention. It's one of those things
that bug me, imo nicely cleaned wheels, and dressed arhes just finish the
job off nicely.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Alfa GTV said:


> Today the weather is looking pretty good, so after having two new front tyres fitted I thought I would give the wheels and arches there first clean.
> 
> Before picture:


Makes a huge difference - nice job:thumb:



Belleair302 said:


> Am having my hubs painted and my calipers powcer coated with M logo inscribed with the correct colours, by Phoenix Motorsport in Surrey. Car will be back next week, and the photos look amazing!!


Umm look forward to seeing that when its done


----------



## honnings88 (Apr 10, 2008)

Vow, this is the most beautiful wheels on the E46. Really great job man


----------



## fatboab (Dec 15, 2006)

*Products used:

EZ detail brush
Megs wheel brush*

I am needing to replace my Megs wheel brush - which one do you prefer, the Megs or the EZ brush?

Great job on the wheels etc. by the way


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Go with the EZ Brush 

I have had both and think the EZ one is much better


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice mate..


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Nice one! I've done exactly the same to my 330d and it makes a huge difference to the appearance of the car. 

Matt


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

fatboab said:


> *Products used:
> 
> EZ detail brush
> Megs wheel brush*
> ...





TriBorG said:


> Go with the EZ Brush
> 
> I have had both and think the EZ one is much better


To be honest I prefer the handle on the megs brush but the EZ brush is better imo.

Thanks for all the nice comments

Lee.


----------

